# Wels mit Schupfnudeln



## Wallerschreck (4. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend allerseits.
Ich sitze gerade nach einem sehr leckeren Mahl hier und will euch natürlich an meinem Genuss teilhaben lassen .

Sicher geht es euch allen auch hin und wieder so wie mir.
Nach dem Fang eines guten Fisches stellt man sich die Frage...was tun mit dem Fisch.

Sehr viele Rezepte aus dem Kochbuch wirken eher wie eine Bauanleitung für eine Atombombe als wie eine Anleitung zum Kochen #d
Die Zutatenliste ist so lang und exotisch das man schon die Lust verliert bevor man angefangen hat.

Darum hier mal ein ganz einfach Rezept das jeder von uns zuhause kochen kann:

Zutaten:

-Wels
-Schupfnudeln (ich habe die vom Aldi genommen aber ich hab mir sagen lassen das man die auch selber machen kann |rolleyes)
-Zitronensaft (frisch oder aus der Plastikflasche)
-Pfeffer
-Salz
-Mehl
-Butter/Kräuterbutter

Exkurs Häuten und filetieren:

Zunächst muss der gute Wels erstmal filetiert werden.
Ich habe heute das erste mal Wels filetiert und es hat prima geklappt also lasst euch nicht abschrecken das kann jeder! #6
Zuerst zieht die Haut ab (soll angeblich den Geschmack beeinträchtigen und es sieht auf jeden Fall schöner aus)
Das ist ganz einfach. Hinter den Kiemen rund um den Kopf die Haut flach durchnschneiden (möglichst nicht bis ins fleisch hinein das erschwert es).
Dann einen Schnitt durch die Haut über ganze Länge des Fisches direkt an der Wirbelsäule entlang 
Die Haut dann mit einem Küchentuch packen und wie eine Socke vom Kopf her abziehen (Wenn sich Fleisch mit abziehen sollte dieses mit einem scharfen Messer verhindern.)

Dann das Filetiermesser hinter dem Kopf ansetzen und rundherum bis auf die Wirbelsäule einschneiden. 
Der nächste Schnit geht wieder über den Rücken und zwar direkt neben der Grätenreihe die von der Wirbelsäule nach oben absteht. Hier auch so tief schneiden das man die Wirbelsäule ankrazt (aber nicht durchtrennt!).
Jetzt nach und nach das Fleisch an den Gräten entlang mit dem Filetiermesser ablösen. Der Anfang  (also die ersten paar Zentimeter hinter dem Kopf)ist relativ schwer aber danach wird es zunehmend leichter.
Lasst euch ruhig Zeit es lohnt sich denn man kann das Filet in einem Stück und 100% Grätenfrei hinbekommen!

Zubereitung 

Hat man beide Seiten Filetiert diese mit Zitronensaft beträufeln und eine halbe Stunde im Kühlschrank ziehen lassen.
Derweil kann man die Schupfnudeln in heißer Butter anbraten und zum Warmhalten in den Backofen stellen.

Die Filets mit Pfeffer und Salz würzen (ruhig etwas großzügiger mit dem Salz sein ich musste hinterher nachwürzen).
Jetzt eine Pfanne aufstellen und Butter erhitzen.
Die Filets kurz in Mehl wenden und in der heißen Butter goldbraun anbraten.

Jetzt die Schupfnudeln und das Filet auf einem Teller anrichten und ein Stück Kräuterbutter über die Nudeln...fertig!

Dazu passt ein kühles Weizen. Sogar meiner Freundin hat es geschmeckt und die stört sich sonst ziemlich an selbst gefangenem Fisch 

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## Teimo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wels mit Schupfnudeln*

Hört sich ganz gut an ich könnt mir das noch gut mit Bratensoße oder ähnlichem vorstellen. Jetzt sollt mer nur noch einen Waller fangen...


----------



## Nikl (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wels mit Schupfnudeln*

Was auch immer zu Fisch geht ist Sauce Holondaise.
So mach ich immer meine Zander.
Schmecht wirklich 1a.
Wenn ich nen Wels fange werd ich dein Rzept auf jeden Fall mal ausprobiern.


----------



## Wallerschreck (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wels mit Schupfnudeln*

@Nikl
Würde mich interessieren wie sich die Sauce Holondaise dazu macht...könnte ich mir recht gut dazu vorstellen.
Ich probier wahrscheinlich auch mal eine Senfsauce dazu...werde dann hier posten ob das passt.


----------

